# 2001 Altima In Dash CD Changer...



## gunnjb (Aug 22, 2008)

My 2001 Altima Special Edition has an in dash cd changer. It won't let 4 of the cd's back out. Any help as to how to retrieve the cd's or get the changer out of the dash and repair it? It is the stock radio system that came with the car. Thanks!


----------

